# Which MERM Chapters Should I skip?



## JoeysVee (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm taking the HVAC depth. I have gone through the MERM (read chapters and worked the end of the chap problems) for all the fluids, thermo, heat transfer and HVAC chapters. Now I'm about to start studying the machine design depth chapters (43-60).

Since there's 18 of these chapters it may take a month to go through. In an effort to save time and increase my study time in my depth area (HVAC), are there any MD chapters of the 18 I should skip because we know they for sure will not be on the morning section?

Take a look at the MD chapters and let me know which ones I could safely skip. Thanks!

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I'm taking the HVAC depth. I have gone through the MERM (read chapters and worked the end of the chap problems) for all the fluids, thermo, heat transfer and HVAC chapters. Now I'm about to start studying the machine design depth chapters (43-60).
> Since there's 18 of these chapters it may take a month to go through. In an effort to save time and increase my study time in my depth area (HVAC), are there any MD chapters of the 18 I should skip because we know they for sure will not be on the morning section?
> 
> Take a look at the MD chapters and let me know which ones I could safely skip. Thanks!
> ...


I wouldn't skip any but here are the ones I would go over lightly

43, Statics

47, Thermal Treatment

48, Properties of Areas

50 Failure Theories

54 Prop. of Solid Bodies

58 Vibrating Systems

59 Modeling of Engr. Systems

60 Analysis of Engr Systems

I made this list by paging thru those chapters to see how many tabs I had made. If I had fewer than 1 tab I put it on the list. There were some very important things in these chapters, but usually I just used one or two pages. Except for 59 and 60 --I didn't reference anything from there.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 4, 2009)

I wouldn't skip any chapters in the MERM but I will go quickly with it. I will take T&amp;F in the afternoon but I will still study the other parts since they will all being shown up in the morning.

The most important thing is .....Practice. (Never think that you are enough for it)


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2009)

I COMPLETELY skipped chap. 1-13 and 61-68. I read about 6 pages of the Econ section, so I can't say skip that one.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I COMPLETELY skipped chap. 1-13 and 61-68. I read about 6 pages of the Econ section, so I can't say skip that one.


I skipped those exact same chapters. no reason to even look at them IMO.


----------



## buick455 (Aug 6, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I COMPLETELY skipped chap. 1-13 and 61-68. I read about 6 pages of the Econ section, so I can't say skip that one.


I would not skip 61, 63, 64, and 67. You do not have to read all it but just make sure you know what is in those chapters. This could easily add up to 4 problems. I agree with the rest of the chapters.


----------

